# Air bubbles under blank



## Snorton20 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all,  I am looking for some advise and require your assistance please.  When I glue my   
pen tube into the pr blank air bubbles are getting trapped between the tube and the blank after finishing you can see the air bubbles. 
I have ruined 2 blanks this way and would not like to mess any others up.   Any help would be appreciated.      Thanks, Joe 

PS  I have used both a two part epoxy and medium CA glue to glue my tubes and both had an issue.


----------



## stevers (Aug 6, 2008)

Some people paint the inside of the blank to help alleviate this problem.


----------



## Snorton20 (Aug 6, 2008)

*paint?*

What type of paint would be used and would this cause a problem with the adhering of the pen plank to the tube?


----------



## fiferb (Aug 6, 2008)

I use the cheap spray paint you can get just about anywhere to spray the inside of the blank as well as the tubes. Then glue in the tubes with glue of choice. Painting both the inside of the blank and the tubes may be overkill but I do it just in case some paint gets scraped off I should still have coverage.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 6, 2008)

Testors plastic model paint works also. I apply it inside the blank with a small brush and let it dry overnight, I also spray the tubes using cheap Wal-Mart enamel.
Keep in mind that this will decrease the diameter of the hole so either file the hole out or get a slightly larger bit.


----------



## Snorton20 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks so much to all for your help.   Well, off to wally-world I go.   I will give this a try.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

You will need to paint the tubes and the blank to be sure of the best solution. I have painted one or the other at times and with CA the paint may not stick in every area. So you would get a perfect blank and then you would gave a gold spot where the paint was softened by the CA and pulled away from the blank or tube. 

Also be sure you drill slow and with a sharp bit. If you go too fast the plastic can fracture inside and while you won't have a blowout, upon final polish you will see the small fractures inside.


----------



## MobilMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a suggestion, but use spray primer instead of paint.  Normally you would prime any metal item before painting so why not your tubes.  Primer is harder to scrape off than paint.  It doesn't have to be 'built up' just covered.  It's still best to sand the tubes first & wipe off before priming.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, you can use the Testors to tint the epoxy.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> Also, you can use the Testors to tint the epoxy.



That's what I was going to say as well, mix some paint into the epoxy.  Work the tube up and down inside the blank while twisting it to get an even coat of glue everywhere while at the same time removing most of the trapped air with your tinted glue.  That's what I do...I should change my name to "sticky fingers"!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 15, 2008)

I paint the inside of the blanks using small foam make up brushed that I get at a beauty supply or drug store like Rite Aid. I also use little tiny glue applicators that I get form Lee Vally.  they can be washed if using dyes, etc.


----------

